# Does Surge apply to UberEATS in Los Angeles?



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

I am only signed up to deliver for UberEATS not for pax. So no UberX or uberpool

Does the surge or hourly guarantee apply to UberEATS only drivers ?

City of Los Angeles 

Thank you


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

if you have an eats account you get the guarantee only
if you have a blended account you get the surges only


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Surge and boost apply. But it depends on the profile you're logged in to


----------

